# Talk about therapeutic!



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been out with the hedge clippers attacking overgrown bushes and imagining in the process that I was hacking off some of my husband's vital parts. Being in the sun, getting some exercise, pretending to lop off the family jewels, which are now with another 'family'".....man, I feel good!

I think I have sunburn and have probably ruined some of the bushes, but what the heck!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Bushes will grow back but not his parts!


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Chopping wood gives the same great feeling


----------



## AUGUSTBABY (Aug 2, 2012)

Frostflower said:


> I've been out with the hedge clippers attacking overgrown bushes and imagining in the process that I was hacking off some of my husband's vital parts. Being in the sun, getting some exercise, pretending to lop off the family jewels, which are now with another 'family'".....man, I feel good


Maybe they weren't jewels after all, just worthless trinkets! Snip, snip
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

AUGUSTBABY said:


> Maybe they weren't jewels after all, just worthless trinkets! Snip, snip
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, they had been pretty useless around here for the past few years. Not his fault. Anti-depressants do that. Viagra didn't work. I gently asked him a couple of times to tell the doctor it wasn't working. Nothing changed. Now, with the OW, he is taking Cialis as I found out when he tried to claim it against my benefits. I really hope it's not working. That would really hurt.

Anyway, useless trinkets or not, they are now (figuratively) lying atop our yard waste pile!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Woke up sunburned and blistered, but it still feels good. If the fire department wouldn't object, I'd set fire to the pile of 'parts'!


----------



## AUGUSTBABY (Aug 2, 2012)

Frostflower said:


> Woke up sunburned and blistered, but it still feels good. If the fire department wouldn't object, I'd set fire to the pile of 'parts'!


A weenie roast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

AUGUSTBABY said:


> A weenie roast!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually am laughing out loud! :rofl:

Oh, this is bad of me, but I can't resist. Because of his ED issues, it's a weenie weenie roast!

Stop me before I totally blow my Nice Girl image!


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

I was at work pounding out chicken breasts for a party...I not only broke the mallet, but I dented the table....

....very therapeutic...


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

geek down said:


> I was at work pounding out chicken breasts for a party...I not only broke the mallet, but I dented the table....
> 
> ....very therapeutic...


Hey, as long as you didn't dent someone's head! Power to the deserted spouses!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ouch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> Ouch.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did warn you!


----------

